# [2007] ARI??? (American Resorts International)



## uncletupelo83

Hi,
I purchased my Maria Alm timeshare several years ago from a American Resorts International Holiday Network in Chicago they have a few aliases which seems strange.  I have been paying them my maintenance fees for my Maria Alm timeshare. I have been trying to contact them because they sent me to a collection agency for my maintenance fees that used to be deducted automatically from my checking acct.  None of their phone #s are working, the collection agency #s aren't working.  But I have to spacebank my week before the 15th of Sept or I lose it.  Do I have to deal with them or can I use a different company.  Help


----------



## dabuckman

*ARI, come out, come out wherever you are???*

I actually spoke with someone from ARI many moons ago, was promised an information package from them and they were going to setup my II account as I also own at Maria Alm.  I tried to do this myself, but now joy since ARI happend to change my ownership # without letting me know.

Since my phone call, I've seen/heard/smelled nothing (except something fishy) from them.  I've emailed them twice with 0 (that's ZERO) response.  I'm going to phone them again tomorrow, though not expecting anything new.

Needless to say, not impressed and beginning to wonder how big of a scam ARI is??? :annoyed:  :annoyed:


----------



## JROBIN

Here is the contact information for ARI that I have:

Alpenland Member Services
2 TransAm Plaza Dr
Suite 300
Oakbrook Terrace, IL 60181

(866) 625-6548


----------



## swift

Moving this from Lounge as it seems more appropiate.

Note--the OP is from 9 months ago.


----------



## MrBOB

*Phone # is good*



JROBIN said:


> Here is the contact information for ARI that I have:
> 
> Alpenland Member Services
> 2 TransAm Plaza Dr
> Suite 300
> Oakbrook Terrace, IL 60181
> 
> (866) 625-6548



I called this # on 8/12/2009 and spoke to Beatrize.  She gave me an email reply.


----------



## freewheelin01

They now have a semi-decent website, too....resortintervals.com.


----------



## craig001

*These people suck!*

As far as I am concerned - the management team at Resorts International suck!  I have had my unit since 1988 and the last few years they have gone downhill so fast I wonder if anyone has thought of filing a lawsuit.  

For the last few quarters I have received phone calls about my maintenace fees even though the checks had all ready been deposited and cleared my bank.  Annoying.  

Now a the 2009 week I deposited in August is still not showing up on Interval International's site.  

Add to that the fact that you can't sell these units just makes me want to burn my shares certificate!  Anyone else feel this strongly about these folks?


----------



## 2662

*ARI Holiday Network*

I am trying to get out of my "membership" with ARI Holiday network.  If anyone has successfully ended their relationship with these people please forward the information on.  I have read that if you inform them that you do want to end the membership and send it them in writing you are not legally binding with them any longer.  This is just a membership and not deeded in anyway.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## khana1954

2662 said:


> I am trying to get out of my "membership" with ARI Holiday network.  If anyone has successfully ended their relationship with these people please forward the information on.  I have read that if you inform them that you do want to end the membership and send it them in writing you are not legally binding with them any longer.  This is just a membership and not deeded in anyway.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Do you still have a copy of what you read about the membership and not being a deed in anyway? 
I stopped paying the M/F in Dec. 2011 and have already their in-house collection agency calling me. There is still a pending law suite against ARI and I will contact this law firm to join the class action lawsuit-if possible.


----------



## smoberly

khana1954 said:


> Do you still have a copy of what you read about the membership and not being a deed in anyway?
> I stopped paying the M/F in Dec. 2011 and have already their in-house collection agency calling me. There is still a pending law suite against ARI and I will contact this law firm to join the class action lawsuit-if possible.



What ever happened with this....I also own with them and would love to end my membership.


----------



## DeniseM

smoberly said:


> What ever happened with this....I also own with them and would love to end my membership.



khana1954 wrote that post in Feb. and hasn't been back since.  To contact them, click on their blue user name and send them an email.


----------



## smoberly

DeniseM said:


> khana1954 wrote that post in Feb. and hasn't been back since.  To contact them, click on their blue user name and send them an email.



Thank you.


----------



## Paul E Morgan

If you own an ARI's Holiday Network membership, you own for 99 years.  You do not have a deed, but you do have a Stock Certificate.  To sell your membership, you must release the certificate, by affixing your signature thereto, along with the information from the buyer.  You would then send the Stock Certificate (preferably REGISTERED MAIL RETURN RECEIPT REQUESTED) to ARI at the Oakbrook address (along with transfer fees).  Your timeshare ownership must be paid-in-full at the time of transfer, and all maintenance fees must be current.  Therefore, if you are still making payments, the offer accepted from the buyer may be insufficient to cover the balance due on your sales finance contract.


----------



## abrtchg

Paul E Morgan said:


> If you own an ARI's Holiday Network membership, you own for 99 years.  You do not have a deed, but you do have a Stock Certificate.  To sell your membership, you must release the certificate, by affixing your signature thereto, along with the information from the buyer.  You would then send the Stock Certificate (preferably REGISTERED MAIL RETURN RECEIPT REQUESTED) to ARI at the Oakbrook address (along with transfer fees).  Your timeshare ownership must be paid-in-full at the time of transfer, and all maintenance fees must be current.  Therefore, if you are still making payments, the offer accepted from the buyer may be insufficient to cover the balance due on your sales finance contract.


Paul, would you be interested in buying an ARI membership in Alpenland and St. Maria?


----------



## Passepartout

abrtchg said:


> Paul, would you be interested in buying an ARI membership in Alpenland and St. Maria?


Again, that person has not been seen on TUG for several months. You can try clicking on their blue username and send them an email.


----------

